# Ossabaw sound



## odielite (Jun 26, 2012)

Was in the ossabaw sound the other day and noticed a bouy approx south of green island that consisted of 3 pylons   With a boat anchored just off of it and was wondering what fish species are a target their and what it is called


----------



## Mweathers (Jun 27, 2012)

That is the marker for the entrance to - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - Gate on the intercoastal waterway.  Probably whiting, not much water on the western side of that marker.


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jun 27, 2012)

To funny it wont let you give the correct name to HE!! gate.  

I saw someone actually tied off to a marker there fishing when I was going by there Saturday morning and thought to myself they shouldnt be tied to the marker and there wasnt much to fish for anyway but it looked like they had women and a cooler full of beer on boat (beer in hand about 930) so I figured he was catching what he wanted.


----------



## fishtail (Jun 27, 2012)

Hells gate.
Hey it worked!
Avoid that area.
Vast mud flats on both sides with a very very narrow/shallow channel.


----------



## odielite (Jun 27, 2012)

Appreciate it. I've spent all my time fishing the north side   So that where hells gate is.  Any body know where a good tarpon spot is in the sound they are willing to share


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 1, 2012)

If you go back towards Green island and look for the channel marker going out towards Wassau and look for the sandbar rip current you'll find tarpon there and on out towards the cans...getting anchored and staying put is the fun part..


----------



## odielite (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks nautical son. Any word of them showing up yet? And where is a good place to find bait if there is a place around there. I know by outside of lazeretto creek there are almost always pogeys but don't know of such an area in the ossabaw


----------



## Nautical Son (Jul 3, 2012)

just in front of Ossabaw at the north end there are occasionally a pod or two of pogeys, often times you find a nice school in the river channel as well....no word on if the tarpon are here or not but I'll keep my eyes open for activity tomorrow thru Sunday.


----------

